# Remote Desktop suche Lösung

## sambatasse

Hallo

kennt sich jemand mit der Tematick Remote Desktop aus, bin im Inet nicht so richtig schlau geworden.

Ich möchte von einem anderen Rechner auf meinen Rechner zugreifen.

KDE die Desktop Freigabe funktioniert ja soweit ganz super.

Nur hatt mein Rechner ein auflösung von 1280x1024 die anderen aber nur höstes mal 1024x768.

Mal abgesehen von das es blöde so zu arbeiten ist scrolle ick mich tot.

Und die Lösung sollte auch ermöglichen sich Anzumelden wenn der Rechner Remote gestartet wird.

Für ein Parr Anregungen wäre ich Dankbar.

Gruss Tasse

----------

## TheCurse

Suchst du vielleicht nach vnc? (siehe TightVNC, RealVNC etc.)

----------

## sambatasse

Soweit ich das jetzt durch habe ist das KDE Tool ja ein VNC.

Und damit habe ich das Auflösungsproblem.

----------

## dakjo

Windows 2003 Server  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sambatasse

Wo haben Sie dich Freigelassen ?

Wie löst der mein Problem ?

----------

## platinumviper

Brauchst Du denn einen Remote Desktop? Wenn Du in der /etc/ssh/sshd_config des entfernten Rechners "X11Forwarding yes" stehen hast, kannst Du mit "ssh -XYC user@entfernter.rechner"  eine Shell auf dem Remote-System starten, daraus startest Du dann die grafischen Programme. Du kannst den Namen des Programms natürlich auch direkt mit angeben, z.B. "ssh -XYC user@entfernter.rechner xdaliclock". 

platinumviper

----------

## slick

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> Und die Lösung sollte auch ermöglichen sich Anzumelden wenn der Rechner Remote gestartet wird.

 

für overLAN: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XDMCP

für overInternet: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/FreeNX_Server

Alternativen siehe http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Index#Network

XDMCP, KDE & Sound: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-222822.html

----------

## caraboides

Ich kann dir FreeNx empfehlen, geiler TerminalServer. Clients gibt es auch fuer Windows. Und man kann ihn sogar ueber ISDN zum Arbeiten nehmen.

CU

----------

## sambatasse

Hallo

Danke f[r den Tip mit FreeNX ist Geil 

bin sehr begeistert.

Nur mag er kein Deutsche Tastatur obwohl Rechner alles in Deutsch und Client auch.

Egal was ich mache er Spricht nur Englich.

Hatt jemannd einen Tip fragezeichen

Danke die Tasse

----------

## Anarcho

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Danke f[r den Tip mit FreeNX ist Geil 
> 
> bin sehr begeistert.
> ...

 

Das macht doch nichts - du magst offensichtlich auch kein Deutsch   :Twisted Evil: 

SCNR

----------

## Tinitus

Nimm mal die neueste Version...damit klappt alles  :Wink: 

Version 0.5.0

G. R.

----------

## Masta Pete

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *sambatasse wrote:*   Hallo
> 
> Danke f[r den Tip mit FreeNX ist Geil 
> 
> bin sehr begeistert.
> ...

 

vielleicht sollte tasse auch mal den zeichensatz richtig stellen  :Laughing: 

lg

pete

----------

## sambatasse

Na holla Sie wir aber mal wieder alle nett.

 *Quote:*   

> Das macht doch nichts - du magst offensichtlich auch kein Deutsch  

 

Tuhe ich tatsächlich nicht müsse es aber doch halt haben.

 *Quote:*   

> vielleicht sollte tasse auch mal den zeichensatz richtig stellen  

 

Ja und welchen und wo?

Geht Ihr euch eigentlich richtig mühe oder ist das was denn Linux Support eurer Meinung ausmacht.

Ich habe solche Kommentare mir bei MS noch nie anhören müssen.

Die sagen geht nicht oder geht so und so.

Einfach mal nachgedacht was das für ein Support am Kunden hir ist.

Mir fällt da zu sonst nicht mehr viel ein.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey, nur kurz:

Wir machen das alles freiwillige, den Support bei MS musst du dir meist teuer erkaufen.

Wenn hier ab und zu jmd. nen Witz auf Kosten anderer macht, steh drüber.

Oder, was ich bei dir annehme, sage, dass du kein Deutscher bist, oder Legastheniker, und dann passt ja alles...

Zum Thema:

Bei mir sieht das so aus: internet --> Gentoo Server --> Tobi-Rechner mit 192.168.0.3

Ich möchte nun, über die IP Adresse von außerhalb meinen Computer steuern. FreeNX gefällt mir von der Idee her sehr gut. Man braucht nicht die riesengroße Bandbreite.

Das Problem: 

Wie überbrücke ich den Server? Wenn ich mich per ssh einlogge, dann geht das zuerst ja nur aufm Server, starte ich dann dort FreeNX, bringt es mir nichts.

Von außerhalb direkt mit ssh auf meinen Rechner zuzugreifen, geht wohl nicht?

Steh da grade total aufm Schlauch

Tobi

----------

## XMath

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Problem: 
> 
> Wie überbrücke ich den Server? Wenn ich mich per ssh einlogge, dann geht das zuerst ja nur aufm Server, starte ich dann dort FreeNX, bringt es mir nichts.
> ...

 

Moin,

auch nur kurz  :Wink: ,

wie wärs mit Portweiterleitung? Port deines SSH-Dämons auf deinem Rechner auf einen Port auf deinem Server weiterleiten, dann kannste doch direkt per SSH auf deinen Rechner.

----------

## sambatasse

So wie mit meiner Fritzbox im Prinzip.

Inet --> Port xxxx (irgendwas hohes) in der Fritzbox eine Weiterleitung auf Rechner Port 22 -----> Rechner Port 22

Im Kleint kanste dann den hohen Port angeben must aber auch auf SSL schalten wegen dem Routing.

Hoher Port ist vieleicht sowieso nicht verkert wegen dem Zugrief aus dem Inet.

Wenn es dann läuft lass uns mal ein Paar gedanken zur Sicherheit machen.

----------

## sambatasse

Hallo

leider Funktionieren 2 Dinge immer noch nicht.

Mit dem Client habe ich eine Englische Eingabe.

Und ich kann denn Rechner nicht Herrunterfahren obwohl es erlaubt ist.

Beide Probleme sind sehr ärgerlich und es ließen sich auch nach länger Recherche keine Lösungen finden.

Wenn jemand weiter wüste wäre ich Dankbar.

die Tasse ohne öäü und mit hoher Stromrechnung

----------

## Finswimmer

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ich kann denn Rechner nicht Herrunterfahren obwohl es erlaubt ist.
> 
> 

 

Naja, das kannst du einfach umgehen, indem du dich per ssh auf dem Rechner einloggst...Und dann init 0...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit dem Client habe ich eine Englische Eingabe. 

 

Und das dürfte eigentlich nicht sein, denn du hast ja schließlich dann deinen Computer Remote, soll heißen: alle Einstellungen etc sind vorhanden...

Ist bei mir jedenfalls so. Bei mir ist standardmäßig das Fragezeichen ohne Umschalt-Taste zu erreichen, was ja nicht normal ist.

Hab dann unter Windows FreeNX gestartet:

vorher: Umschalt + Fragezeichen

bei mir Remote: nur Fragezeichen

Wie du siehst, wird alles übernommen...

Tobi

----------

